# My 2001 Sentra SE



## CrashSEntra01 (Apr 17, 2005)

Here are some shots of my SE. I haven't posted any pics here before so I hope they work.


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

That's purdy, except for those scratches on the rear bumper. Still looks good though.


----------



## CrashSEntra01 (Apr 17, 2005)

HLBulldog said:


> That's purdy, except for those scratches on the rear bumper. Still looks good though.


Yeah you can cough those scrapes to one of my friends (a girl none the less....not saying bad about girls....but she was a airhead) and she didn't tell me about it untill she moved 160+ miles away.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

very clean. nice drop.


----------

